

Python for Android - pvnick
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10940

======
kefs
Article is from 2011?

Here is something more recent:

[http://python-for-android.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://python-for-
android.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

